# JD 180SL



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Just to make you guys mad that don't live South $350 for the JD's he has 3 also has 10 jakes $150 a piece. I don't need anymore reels or I would buy a few


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Location and company name please


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Anderson SC it's a private seller I think I'll get more info


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SCGrassMan these are in sc.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I was just asked if I wanted any I'll find out more info


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

$150 a piece or $1,500 a piece? Crazy cheap if its $150 ea.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

$150 a piece for the Jacobson's and $350 each for the JD's it's not uncommon to find them that cheap here


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I'd be interested, how do I contact whomever?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That's crazy cheap. All of them 22" or smaller?


----------

